# Vorsicherung im Schaltschrank



## Tigerente1974 (22 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe jetzt schon so einiges an Fachliteratur durchstöbert, finde aber keine Antwort darauf, ob man zwingend eine Vorsicherung im Schaltschrank vorsehen muss.

Mal angenommen ich setze 35A Schmelzsicherungen im Schaltschrank ein, um meinen Hauptstromkreis (6mm²) passend abzusichern. Dann müsste der Kunde eine Zuleitung mit 10mm² verlegen, damit die Selektivität erreicht werden kann?!?

Oder kann man auf eine Sicherung im Schaltschrank verzichten und dafür in Betriebsanleitung und Typenschild eine entsprechende Angabe zur maximalen Absicherung der Zuleitung machen?


----------



## MSB (22 November 2010)

Also der Regelfall:
Du sicherst deine ganzen Verbraucher mit entsprechenden Sicherungen, Motorschutzschalter etc. ab,
schreibst dann aufs Typenschild:
Nennstrom
Maximale Vorsicherung
Kurzschlussfestigkeit

Damit hast du die Parameter an die sich der Kunde zu halten hat definiert.

Die Betrachtung über den Querschnitt ist übrigens auch ungünstig.
Wir hatten in einem Wasserwerk mal eine ca. 1km lange Zuleitung zum Brunnen,
waren zwar nur 18,5kW also ~36A, aber wg. Spannungsfall etc. ein 120² als Zuleitung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (22 November 2010)

@MSB

Ich sehe das genauso, bin aber unsicher, weil ich schon Anlagen in beiden Varianten (nit + ohne Vorsicherung) gesehen habe.

Zum Verständnis: Natürlich reden wir hier nur über den Teil zwischen Einspeisung und den Sicherungen für die einzelnen Bereiche/Verbraucher.
Die lange Leitung sehe ich eher als (durchaus beachtungswürdigen) Sonderfall.


----------



## justbql (23 September 2011)

Hallo,
habt ihr inzwischen eine Antwort auf die Frage der notwendigen "Vorsicherung" gefunden? Auch mir wurde die Frage gestellt, ob eine Sicherung zwischen Einspeisung in den Schaltschrank und Sicherungen der Verbraucher in irgendeiner Norm vorgeschrieben sein könnte. Die Leitungen zwischen Einspeisung und Sicherung der Verbraucher ist wie üblich nur wenige Meter im Schrank.

mfg
justbql


----------



## waldy (23 September 2011)

Hi,
Wenn ein bisschen in Richtung filosofie nachdenke in Schlimmste Fall bei Kurzschluss in Schrank .
- Du hast keine Sicherungen in Schaltschrank , dafür muss du 10 mm Kabel ziehen und mit richtige Sicherung absichern z.B. 63 A . Dann bei Kurzschluss in Schrank deine 63 A merken das nicht, weil Verdrahtungskabel in Schrank ist kleiner als 10 mm und bekommt nur eine Funk . 
In Schlimste Fall, wenn Kurzschluss besteht weiter nach Kurzgeschlossene Bauteile am Ende Leitung , bzw in Schaltschrank, dann ganze deine Zuleitung beginnt arbeiten als Widerstand und Kabel beginnt zum glühen . 
Ich würde Persönlich immer in Schaltschrank Sicherungen einbauen.

gruß


----------



## Ka3_ax (9 Oktober 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> schreibst dann aufs Typenschild:
> ....
> .....
> Kurzschlussfestigkeit


Welche Beschriftung entspricht der KSF?


----------

